# Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?



## Volkan2510 (22. Mai 2009)

*Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Hey leute!
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen guten Zocker PC für um die 500€ zusammenstellen? Er soll Zukunftstauglich sein! Mit dem PC wird am meisten gesurft, gezockt, Filme oder Videos geguckt etc.

Danke


----------



## Sesfontain (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

warum machst du noch einen thread auf ,in dem hier :http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...er-aspire-x1700-vs-zusammengestellter-pc.html
von dir wird alles erklärt


----------



## Citynomad (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Schon eigenartig... aber egal, was brauchst n du alles?

Gehäuse?
Netzteil?
Laufwerk(e)?
Festplatte(n)?
Mainboard (ATX / µATX? ; besondere Anschlüsse unbedingt?)
CPU (Wieviele Kerne?)
Grafikkarte (Was willste denn zocken?)
RAM (siehe Grafikkarte + was arbeitest du damit?)
Betriebssystem? (Was hast du bzw. brauchst du? (XP/Vista/32/64bit))


----------



## keyins (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Angenommen, man geht von den System aus, was schon in seinem anderen Thread zusammengestellt wurde, wo der Preis ja ein wenig höher angesetzt war, würde ich einfach eine billigere Grafikkarte kaufen, dann liegst du wieder im Budget...


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Hab dir mal was für 500€ zusammen gestellt... das System sollte dann auch ne weile reichen.

Zusammengestellt habe ich es auf Hardwareversand.de   da kann man es auch für 20€ extra gleich zusammenbauen lassen.
Was nicht dabei ist, wäre ein Betriebssystem... wenn eins dazu soll müsste man eben noch einsparen...insbesondere bei Graka und Cpu


----------



## keyins (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Mach aus dem BeQuiet für 61€ ein OCZ 500W für 47€ und ein billigeres Gehäuse... dafür würd ich für 6€ mehr ne 500er Platte von Seagate nehmen...
da hätteste insgesamt gespart...
so würd ichs machen...


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Gehäuse ist ja immer geschmackssache  hab das three hundret genommen weil es ein schickes kleines und gut verarbeitetes Case ist...
Naja gut... ich weiß nicht wie die Nt von OCZ sind... da setze ich immer lieber auf die bewehrten BQ! ... mit der Festplatte hast du allerdings recht... der aufpreis ist gering.


----------



## keyins (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

ich hol mir auch das Three Hundred 
aber in seinem anderen Thread hatte er auch ein billigeres Case gewählt...
und sein System sieht nicht nach CF oder Sli aus, da würde ich auch zu anderen Mitteln greifen, ind Sachen NT, aber dafür liefert es genug Power


----------



## Citynomad (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist... n richtiger Zocker-PC ist das nicht... eher n PC mit dem man auch zocken kann... das Andere ist für das Geld aber auch nicht möglich, wenn man halt alles neu braucht...


----------



## Stingray93 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Mehr geht eben nicht bei dem Geld... aber man muss sagen das mit dem PC den ich vorgeschlagen habe auf jedenfall ordentlich spielen kann... auch die aktuellen Titel und Grafikfresser wie Crysis sollte möglich sein.
Man kann nicht sagen das er nun in 1-2 Jahren immernoch alles spielen kann... dafür geht die Technik viel zu schnell   Dennoch sollte er mir dem PC 1 Jahr ruhe haben... und auch enige neuen Titel spielen können... vllt nicht unbedingt die neuchsten Grafikfresser usw aber immerhin!


----------



## Citynomad (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Klar kann man Crysis zocken... die Grundanforderungen sind ja auch echt nicht so hoch... nur wie's dabei aussieht ist die Frage 
Wenn er auf AA verzichten kann, sollte es aber noch recht gut ausschauen, aber auch nur, wenn er 4GB RAM nimmt... alles andere zu kaufen wäre heutzutage "grob fahrlässig". Und wie gesagt... ca. 30€ mehr und er hat ne 4870 mit 1GB oder ne GTX 260 und damit schaut's dann alles noch wieder etwas besser aus und er hat länger seine Ruhe (DX11 wird sich bestimmt erst in 1-1,5 Jahren durchsetzen)


----------



## keyins (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

ja würde ich auch sagen, spar nochn paar Euronen und hol dir ne deutlich bessere Grafikkarte...
ist einfach sinnvoller


----------



## Stingray93 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Mal abgesehen davon das noch nicht geklärt ist ob er ein Betriebssystem braucht oder nicht... wenn er eins brauch könnte das den Rahmen sprengen... obwohl da kommt mir ne idee... Windows 7 Rc?  wäre auf jedenfall ne kostengünstige Alternative über den Sommer...
eine Gtx 260 bzw hd 4870 kosten nicht viel mehr das stimmt
Muss er aber im Endeffekt wissen wie viel Geld er in seinen Pc stecken möchte.


----------



## Player007 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Hier findest du genau das was du brauchst:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...pc-zusammenstellung-fuer-jedes-budget.html#a1

Etwas aktueller ist das hier:
Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## keyins (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Windows 7Rc? ist das ne Testversion von Windows 7? bin noch nicht ganz aktuell ...


----------



## The_Final (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Das ist der Release Candidate, also im Prinzip eine "Testversion", die bis Mitte nächsten Jahres läuft. Allerdings ist das noch keine endgültige Version und du könntest Probleme mit einigen Programmen oder Treibern haben.


----------



## Sesfontain (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*



Player007 schrieb:


> Hier findest du genau das was du brauchst:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...pc-zusammenstellung-fuer-jedes-budget.html#a1
> 
> Etwas aktueller ist das hier:
> ...


der Link zu der Wunschliste geht nicht


----------



## Volkan2510 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

okay also^^
erstmal vorweg... hat jemand erfahrung mit hardwareversand.de? sind die gut?

zweitens brauche ich kein betriebssystem^^

und ja drittens: ich würde sagen so bis 550 euro kann ich maximal gehen...
glaubt ihr ich kann mit so einem pc später gw2 auf höchster auflösung flüssig zocken? man weiß ja glaub ich nich die anforderungen aber so an sich?...

und danke


----------



## Citynomad (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

1. zu gw2 kann dir keiner was genaues sagen
2. Was ist bei dir die höchste Auflösung?
3. Auflösung ist ja nur die Hälfte der Anforderung... da gibt's noch die Details, AA, AF, AO...

-> zocken wirst du es können... nur wie's aussieht und in welcher AUflösung dabei kann dir hier noch keiner sagen.


----------



## Volkan2510 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

hmm also ich kenn mich da gar nicht aus...
aber naja was solls....
also sollte ich mir jetzt lieber ne hd4870 1gb anstatt 4850 512mb holen?


----------



## Citynomad (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Wenn möglich ja, unbedingt... die 30€ machen sich echt bezahlt


----------



## Volkan2510 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

hmm welche 30 euro meinst du? das sind mindestens 50 euro aufpreis...
muss es ne 1 gb sein oder geht auch 512mb?


----------



## Lordac (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Hallo,



Volkan2510 schrieb:


> muss es ne 1 gb sein oder geht auch 512mb?


eine 4870 würde ich schon mit 1 GB VRAM kaufen, du hast dann einfach länger etwas von der Karte.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Citynomad (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*



Volkan2510 schrieb:


> hmm welche 30 euro meinst du? das sind mindestens 50 euro aufpreis...
> muss es ne 1 gb sein oder geht auch 512mb?



Nimm eine mit 1GB alles andere wäre Quatsch... und es sind nur 30€  Deine 4850 kostet etwa 110€ schau mal hier:  PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Da hast du eine 4870 1GB für nur 30€ mehr


----------



## Bruce112 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Am besten sparst du noch ,

und kaufst du dier 4870 1GB / 260 gtx 

und bei netzteil würde ich entweder Bequiet oder Enermax nehmen .


----------



## Citynomad (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> Am besten sparst du noch ,
> 
> und kaufst du dier 4870 1GB / 260 gtx
> 
> und bei netzteil würde ich entweder Bequiet oder Enermax nehmen .



So weit waren wir schon... 

Ich denke, dass hier jemand nicht noch deutlich länger sparen will, sondern aus seinen ca. 500€ so viel wie möglich rausholen will.


----------



## Volkan2510 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

also bei mir isses grad wirklich sehr komisch weil meine eltern mir nie ne richtige preisklasse sagen 

es könnte wenn ich glück habe auch der hier für 618 euro sein


4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5, PC6400/800 
Sapphire TOXIC HD 4870 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express 
Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB 
LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II 
Coolermaster Elite RC-330 schwarz mit Fenster, ohne Netzteil 
BE Quiet! Straight Power 450 Watt / BQT E6 
Rechner - Zusammenbau 
AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition AM3 BOX 
Gigabyte GA-MA780G-UD3H, AMD 780G, ATX 

passt der so eigentlich zusammen also die komponenten oder muss da was dran geändert werden?

und welchen 22 zoll tft (am besten full hd) könnt ihr mir empfehlen für ca 170 euro?

mfg


----------



## Volkan2510 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

muss man beim ram ddr3 nehmen wegen am3 oder hab ich da in nem anderen thread was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Lordac (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Hallo,



Volkan2510 schrieb:


> muss man beim ram ddr3 nehmen wegen am3 oder hab ich da in nem anderen thread was falsch verstanden?


wenn du ein AM3-Mainboard kaufst musst du DDR3 verwenden, bei einem AM2+-Board DDR2.

AM3-CPUs haben Controller für beide Arten, deshalb laufen sie auch auf beiden Boards.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Volkan2510 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

also an dem pc müsste ich jetzt nix ändern oder?
ich glaube mit dem würde ich auch lange meinen spaß haben oder?


----------



## Lordac (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Hallo,



Volkan2510 schrieb:


> also an dem pc müsste ich jetzt nix ändern oder?
> ich glaube mit dem würde ich auch lange meinen spaß haben oder?


 


Volkan2510 schrieb:


> 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5, PC6400/800
> AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition AM3 BOX
> Gigabyte GA-MA780G-UD3H, AMD 780G, ATX


das passt alles, du hast ein AM2+-Board mit DDR2 und einer AM3-CPU !

Das einzige was ich mir noch überlegen würde wäre ein X4 wenn er in´s Budget passt, der X3 ist zwar sehr gut, aber irgendwie so ein "Mittelding". 

Ansonsten finde ich den PC sehr gut und du wirst sicher deinen Spaß daran haben!

Beim Monitor kann ich dir leider nicht so helfen, Samsung`s Syncmaster sollen für den Preis ganz gut sein, aber vielleicht äussert sich noch jemand der da mehr Ahnung hat.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Volkan2510 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

hab noch eben ne frage es wird jetzt wohl doch nur ein pc für 500 euro. ist der unterschied zwischen der hd4850 1gb und der hd4870 1gb sehr groß oder kann man mit der 4850 auch ihren spaß haben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Die 4850 ist auch in Ordnung, kommt immer auf die Auflösung an, die du hast.


----------



## Volkan2510 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

ja ich weiß nich also wäre schon cool wenn man auf nem 19 oder 22 zoll tft auf höchster auflösung ruckelfrei zocken kann...

wie ist denn die von sapphire die hd4850 1gb?


----------



## Volkan2510 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

also ich meine diese hier

Sapphire HD 4850 1GB GDDR3 PCI-Express


EDIT: So hab den PC jetzt überarbeitet... er kostet nun nur noch 520 euro und sollte jetzt auch so bleiben^^

AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition AM3 BOX
Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB
Coolermaster Elite RC-330 schwarz mit Fenster, ohne Netzteil
BE Quiet! Straight Power 450 Watt / BQT E6
Sapphire HD 4850 1GB GDDR3 PCI-Express
LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II
Gigabyte GA-MA780G-UD3H, AMD 780G, ATX
4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5, PC6400/800
Rechner - Zusammenbau

gut so?^^

achja und irgendwelche preise müssen sich noch verändert haben weil ich jetzt an dem rechner nur die graka verbessert habe und habe 70 euro gespart nur vorher hat der pc 618 euro gekostet also muss ich irgendwie 20 euro gespart haben aber wie?^^


----------



## Kekami (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Das kannst du dir bestimmt auch selbst erklären. Die Preise für PC-Komponenten können sich täglich ändern.


----------



## Volkan2510 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

hat einer erfahrung über diese graka? sollte man sie kaufen oder lieber ne andere nehmen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*



Volkan2510 schrieb:


> hat einer erfahrung über diese graka? sollte man sie kaufen oder lieber ne andere nehmen?


 
habe ich jetzt nicht, aber viel falsch machen kannst du im Prinzip nicht.


----------



## Volkan2510 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

also dann werde ich den dann denke ich mal nächste woche oder so bestellen... hardwareversand ist gut oder?^^ kennt einer so ungefähr die preise fürs versand?


----------



## KevinB_28 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Hallo Comunity!
Hab mich schon mal durchs Forum gewühlt und viele verschiedene Meinungen bisher gesehen. Jetzt meine Frage:
Will mir nen Gamer-Pc zusammenstellen für höchste Auflösungen bei Fallout 3 oder Resident Evil 5 und noch OC-Spass machen, sollte jedoch nicht höher als 550 Euro gehen.
Das ist meine Idee:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition 4x3.20Ghz 143 Euro
Asus Mainboard M4A89GTD PRO(ohne USB3) 890GX 112 Euro
Sapphire Ati Radeon Hd 5770 121 Euro
Kingston DDR3 2x2Gb 1333Mhz 45 Euro
CPU Kühler der Mugen II für 40 Euro
Netzteil ??? ungefähr 40 Euro
Ohne Gehäuse und Monitor

Könnt Ihr mir Eure Empfehlungen zum System posten, reicht dazu auch ein  billigerer Athlon und warum?
Wie stehts mit der Graka?


----------



## Lordac (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Hallo,



> *CPU:* Phenom II X4 955 BE


der Phenom II ist eine gute Wahl, er verfügt gegenüber dem Athlon II über Level 3 Cache was in Spielen einen Vorteil bringt.



> *Mainboard:* Asus M4A89GTD PRO(ohne USB3) 890GX


Hier würde auch eines ohne Onboardgrafik reichen, z.B. das MSI 870A-G54, Asrock 870 Extreme3, Asus M4A87TD/USB3 / M4A87TD Evo oder Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3.



> *Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Ati Radeon Hd 5770


Die Wahl der Grafikkarte hängt neben dem Budget dafür, vor allem von der maximalen Auflösung deines Monitors ab.

Eine Übersicht von 19"-24"-Bildschirmen und meine Grafikkartenempfehlung dafür, findest du in meiner Kaufberatung.



> *RAM:* Kingston DDR3 2x2Gb 1333Mhz
> *CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2






> *Netzteil:* ungefähr 40 Euro


Hier kommt es letztendlich auch darauf an für welche Grafikkarte du dich entscheidest und wie hoch du übertakten willst, von 400-550 Watt ist alles möglich, Tipps für ein gutes Netzteil findest du ebenfalls in meinem Blog.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## KevinB_28 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, beim Netzteil kann man da sagen umso höher die Wattzahl umso besser zum Overclocken und jeweiligen Verbrauch des Systems  zu gewährleisten? Zum Beispiel 750Watt oder 550Watt? Um den Stromverbrauch geht es mir nicht, nur das ich sichergehen kann keine Einbussen zu haben.


----------



## Lordac (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen?*

Hallo,

OC steigert den Stromverbrauch der CPU, ebenso wie eine schnelle Grafikkarte.

Wenn du keine stromhungrige GTX480 möchtest (der Stromverbrauch wurde dank Herstellerdesigns aber auch schon besser), würde ich max. ein 550 Watt-Markennetzteil kaufen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------

